# Palisade



## Spiesy (16/2/14)

> Pedigree
> Tettnang parentage
> 
> Brewing Usage
> ...


*MOD: *Post edited by Lord Raja Goomba I, to place hop description above the original post (and move to the hop description sub-thread for discussion). Original post below:

Has anyone tried Palisade hops (USA)?

Thoughts?

I was given some Palisade a year ago and thought I'd give them a go, so I did:

*New Years Ale*
20l batch. BIAB. NC. 68% efficiency

OG: 1051 FG: 1008
6.5 SRM, 5.6% ABV, 34 IBU. 

4.5kg JW Ale
1.2kg Wey Munich I
300g JW Wheat
100g Wey CaraPils
100g Simpsons Medium Crystal
>> yeast nutrient, Whirfloc and minerals added.

65-degree, 60-min mash.

60mins: 13g Horizon (14 IBU)
20mins: 20g Amarillo (10 IBU)
10mins: 15g Galaxy ( 8 IBU)
Off: 15g Palisade
Dry: 20g Amarillo, 18g Palisade

Fermented with BRY-97 @ 18-degrees for 10-days. Crash chilled.

-----------------------

I went with that hop schedule as I read that Palisade had some stone fruit qualities… so I thought Galaxy and Amarillo might be good mates with him… but I have a kind of sweet white wine vibe going on… weird. 
Being that there were other hop varieties in there, it's hard to pin-point what Palisade has brought to the table - but I don't think I like it (I've had beers with Amarillo and Galaxy before, and they're not like this).

Keen to hear other people's experiences.


----------



## technobabble66 (16/2/14)




----------



## Spiesy (16/2/14)

lol


----------



## untestedvirtue (24/1/15)

I used this hop as my feature hop in a year-round IPA offering. Palisade exhibits effectively zero citrus character. It packs a strong floral, herbal punch with a delicate stone fruit background. Palisades have plenty of flavor and solid aroma. As a feature hop, it'd pair well with a hefeweizen or Belgian golden ale.

Many breweries in the USA use it as a complementary hop in IPAs, blended with strong citrus hops (e.g., Dogfish Head's famous 60 Minute IPA). As with any hop, don't be afraid to experiment. I used it in conjunction with Columbus (about 2:1 Palisade to Columbus) with a dash of Falconer's Flight 7Cs for first wort and dry hop and thoroughly enjoyed the end result.


----------

